# Messgeräteverwaltung



## drfunfrock (19 Januar 2009)

Ich brauche eine Software zur Verwaltung von Maschinen und Messgeräten, in der auch Kalibrier- und Pflegeroutinen eingetragen werden können, so dass bei einem täglichen Report, die Liste der notwendigen Arbeiten ausgeben wird. Kennt jemand so etwas?


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2009)

Ich hab mich mal vor vielen Jahren kurz damit beschäftigt. Stichwort für die Google-Suche wäre Wartungssoftware. 

nur mal als Bsp.: http://www.tss-software.de/Fwin.html


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2009)

ich weiß echt nicht, was die software kann, aber da ist ne demo dabei. angucken sollte also mal möglich sein ... http://www.wartungsplaner.de/


----------



## seeba (19 Januar 2009)

Wir haben dafür ein Modul für den SharePoint Portal Server geschrieben/gebastelt. Sollte auch mit den kostenlosen SharePoint Services gehen.


----------



## drfunfrock (19 Januar 2009)

Genau das Stichwort hatte mir bei der Suche gefehlt und die Tips waren gut. Vielen Dank!


----------

